# Recipedb - Aidan's Irish Red



## Doc (10/2/08)

Aidan's Irish Red  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               4 Votes        Brewer's Notes AHB NSW July Xmas Case 2006OG 1.054 FG 1.014 5.4%   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6.7 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    1.07 kg Weyermann Carared    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraaroma       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      76 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 45mins)    70 g Hallertauer Hersbrucker (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     100 ml White Labs WLP002 - English Ale       Misc     2 tsp Yeast Nutrient    1 tablet Whirfloc         40L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.051 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.017 (calc)   Bitterness 32.8 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 4.4%   Colour 24 EBC   Batch Size 40L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## Doc (10/2/08)

This recipe was developed over a year.
There would have been at least six refinements/rehashes of the recipe until it evolved to this one.
Since then I would have brewed it at least 8 times with the only change I've made since being yeast.
However for the best all round flavour and balance WLP002 English Ale is the one.
As a backup Nottingham is almost as good. If I don't have WLP002 in stock I use Nottingham over anything else.

Doc


----------



## mika (10/2/08)

Not strictly related to this recipe Doc, but I notice you seem to favour Whitelabs yeast. Is this simply because you find it a better product ? or is it the easiest (only) liquid yeast you can get hold of ?


----------



## Doc (11/2/08)

mika said:


> Not strictly related to this recipe Doc, but I notice you seem to favour Whitelabs yeast. Is this simply because you find it a better product ? or is it the easiest (only) liquid yeast you can get hold of ?



Hey Mika,

White Labs is the yeast that my two local suppliers stock.
Historically Wyeast wasn't readily available, and what I was able to get I had bad results with.
Lately however I've been using a lot of US-05 and WB-06 simply for convenience, and only using Liquid for Belgians and dark ales.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Damian44 (10/1/09)

Doc is this beer carbed to normal levels and served at 4C?
TYVM


----------



## Doc (10/1/09)

Damian44 said:


> Doc is this beer carbed to normal levels and served at 4C?
> TYVM



Yes it is.
I've often thought about putting it through the Beer Engine, but don't think I ever have.
Would be good to do a Nitro gas on it one day too.

Doc


----------



## amiddler (5/2/10)

Decided to do this recipe as I do like an Irish Red from time to time. 

Was the best brew day I have ever had. (out of about 15) Hit every temp and expected SG was only .001 out. Then came time to get the wort out of the kettle. Was also the first time I had used hop flowers and they all stuck in my pick up tube. After 1.5 hours of trying to syphon the beer out with the only tube I had, I ended up with 18 Litres out of a projected 25. 

The problem only becomes apparent now, when 2 days later my cube which I no chill in looks like it is going to explode. I have my first brew bug. The wort which should be sweet tastes and smells like Baked Beens. Not good I think. I have come to realise that what was going to be my best brew yet is going to water the lawn and the brewery will be getting a full de'bug tomorrow night.

Doc, I'm sure this will/does turn out to be a great beer, wort sure smelt good on Wednesday, but it may have to wait a few more weeks. Hopefully will have a better story on the Irish Red next time.

Drew


----------



## tallie (25/8/10)

I've brewed this a couple of times now after trying a couple of other Irish Red recipes, and it turned out to be a great beer. I used WLP004 Irish Ale yeast for both batches, cause it seemed appropriate and it's what I had on hand. For the second batch, I sub'ed TF Maris Otter (floor malted) in for the JW Trad Ale, and was even happier with the result - more malt aroma and depth to the flavour.

Thanks for posting the recipe Doc!

Cheers,
tallie


----------

